# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  So is this a morph? what do you think

## Stewart_Reptiles

I'd like to start with the fact that Robin put me up to this  :Cool: 

So is this a morph?  :ROFL:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (06-14-2012),_Anatopism_ (06-14-2012),_Annarose15_ (06-15-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (06-14-2012),Freakie_frog (06-14-2012),_Jyson_ (06-16-2012),rabernet (06-14-2012),Sam Rickim (07-02-2012),_Skittles1101_ (06-15-2012),_Slim_ (06-16-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (06-16-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

Looks like a really bland normal to me...

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Looks like a really bland normal to me...


I know right?  :Wink:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I saw your pic on facebook so I won't give away what it is exactly, but I will say this, congrats!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (06-14-2012)

----------


## Vasiliki

It's a browned out pastel, by the looks of it...   :Good Job:

----------


## Salamander Rising

> It's a browned out pastel, by the looks of it...


Meh.

That's not even a snake.


 :ROFL:

----------


## sho220

Normal...

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I saw it on FB too :Wink:  :Surprised:

----------


## MorphMaster

I think it's a liger...  :ROFL:

----------


## Rob

> I think it's a liger...


Known for their skills in magic! Gosh!

----------


## Andybill

Um I would say that is indeed a morph but it doesnt look like anything real special if you ask me  :Wink:

----------


## Mrl249

Super cinnamon???? 


 :Razz: 

-Mark


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?skcing

----------


## rabernet

It MIGHT be the first of its kind produced! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> It MIGHT be the first of its kind produced!


Depending on what it is it might  :Wink:

----------

rabernet (06-14-2012)

----------


## h00blah

> Depending on what it is it might


So scoop it out already so we can see! I vote nice looking normal, but I won't put any money on the table unless I see it out of the egg. Either way, I'll give you $20 for it  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## rabernet

> Depending on what it is it might


Are they out yet?

----------


## Coleslaw007

Maybe it's not even a snake? I think it's a goldfish

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## babyknees

Um, do you have a reason to think it's more than just a nice normal?

----------

_alittleFREE_ (06-14-2012)

----------


## travis11

It looks like a couple pieces of chewed bubble gum to me. A Bubble Gum Ball? LOL

----------


## rlditmars

> So scoop it out already so we can see! I vote nice looking normal, but I won't put any money on the table unless I see it out of the egg. Either way, I'll give you $20 for it


Please remember that talk of purchases should be done through PMs or in the appropriate forum.  Ha Ha. I got your back Deborah  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-15-2012)

----------


## Brokenangelr

I must know...what is it?

----------


## liv

> I must know...what is it?


x2 !!

----------


## sflanick

looks normal to me did you get that from petco?  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Please remember that talk of purchases should be done through PMs or in the appropriate forum.  Ha Ha. I got your back Deborah


Notice I did not answer, I don't want to get in trouble around here  :ROFL: 




> I must know...what is it?





> x2 !!


Me too  :ROFL: 


But until it out it shall remain somewhat of a mystery  :Wink:

----------


## Poseidon

Even with you saying the lighting is bad, it is still a normal.

----------


## ChrisS

Het pastel, or poss het spider.  :Very Happy:  lol can't wait to find out.

----------

masonhall (06-15-2012)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Normal.. sheesh noob

----------


## Andybill

Take a lesson from Jay and just yank that thing out! . . .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

INCREDIBLE can't wait to see it out the egg! :Bowdown:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (06-15-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

> Het pastel, or poss het spider.  lol can't wait to find out.


Lol. I say it's het pinstripe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

Manbearpig... Definetly a manbearpig...

----------

_Brokenangelr_ (06-15-2012),_Pinoy Pythons_ (06-27-2012),PitOnTheProwl (06-15-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (06-16-2012)

----------


## Andybill

> Manbearpig... Definetly a manbearpig...


LOL this reminds me of someone!

----------


## John1982

If that's part of the head tucked away in there I'm guessin piebald clown from the head dots and nice yellows. Am I close?

----------


## Andybill

> If that's part of the head tucked away in there I'm guessin piebald clown from the head dots and nice yellows. Am I close?


I think that would be a good guess. How sweet would that be? Has that been done before?

----------


## rabernet

> If that's part of the head tucked away in there I'm guessin piebald clown from the head dots and nice yellows. Am I close?


There's no clown in the mix. 

Let's put it this way, my male has officially been upgraded from poss het pied to 100% het pied, and is officially a 4 gene animal, not a 3 gene/possibly 4 gene animal.  :Wink:

----------


## travis11

This may be a wild guess but, Champagne+Pinstripe+Pied

----------


## rabernet

> This may be a wild guess but, Champagne+Pinstripe+Pied


No champagne.....

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Just goes to show none of you know anything about our loved snakes!!!!!










Its a Het normal reversed color!! :Wink:

----------

_babyknees_ (06-15-2012),_heathers*bps_ (06-15-2012),rabernet (06-15-2012),Sam Rickim (07-02-2012)

----------


## Annarose15

I'm sooo happy he proved out for you, Robin! I know Deborah was suspicious before she cut them!  :Razz:  Looks like he threw at LEAST one of the other typically-unseen gene combos in there to boot. Don't worry, though, I won't ruin the guessing for everyone else...buahahaha....   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

rabernet (06-15-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (06-15-2012)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Deborah was suspicious before she cut them!


 I was than I got a little worried after cutting 6 eggs and not seeing anything  :Surprised:

----------

rabernet (06-15-2012)

----------


## Andybill

YAHOO!!! That is always awesome to see. I have a pos het pied pastel female that I hope to prove out this coming season but man I sure love seeing other folks prove out theirs and hit the odds! Congrats on that cant wait to see the little guy/gal outta the egg!  :Good Job:

----------


## python_addict

ehhh I was gonna say a gooey worm but I'm gonna go with the classic het ball python lol  :Very Happy:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

A pied pin pastel ghost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rabernet

> A pied pin pastel ghost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No pastel or hypo..... :p

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Andybill

aww man this is killin me!

----------


## h00blah

You ladies still haven't given it up??? Teases! The lot of ya!  :Taz:

----------


## DooLittle

Ummmm, purty? :eek:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Solarsoldier001

So it's pied and pin. Now for the other one or two. Genetic stripe and butter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rabernet

> So it's pied and pin. Now for the other one or two. Genetic stripe and butter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 100% het for something else, and we need to see it out to see what else. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

Lol this is still going on?

----------


## Tempestas

Pin YB Pied 100% het clown what ever it is its beautiful!

----------


## heathers*bps

Awwww the suspense is killing me!!!  :Taz:   :Taz:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Pin YB Pied 100% het clown what ever it is its beautiful!


Oh that sounds good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rabernet

No YB, no clown genes......


OK - this is the daddy - I own this animal - I got him from Kevin as a Bengal Enchi Pin, poss het pied - but Kevin told me that he'd prove based on the markers he saw (which are dots up his side on the belly) and that non het pieds don't have those dots. It's not typical het pied markers.

Thanks to Deborah and her fabulous het pied female, we proved him to be 100% het pied - now, is it a pin pied (het bengal), or the first ever enchi pin pied (het bengal), that's the question.

He is also courting another het pied female and a pied female currently and will also be paired to my lesser female and possibly a lemon pastel this coming season.

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...chi-pinstripe/

----------

DooLittle (06-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Can't wait to see him out of the egg!!!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Aww I can't wait to see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mdfreak2

Wow that's going to be a nice looking snake hope the odds god helped u with this 1 congrats.

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Ahhh! So exciting! Is the munchkin out yet?!? I need to know what it is!!!  :Razz:

----------


## loonunit

Oh, that's awesome. Dad, can you take a picture of the belly and point out Kevin's alleged markers?

----------


## Really

I would also like to see those. Can you show us?




> Oh, that's awesome. Dad, can you take a picture of the belly and point out Kevin's alleged markers?

----------


## rabernet

Deborah would have to take the pictures since she has him. Non het pied enchi pins don't have the marker. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jben

Looks like a YB to me....lol
Congrats, can't wait to see it out of the egg.

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## Andybill

> No YB, no clown genes......
> 
> 
> OK - this is the daddy - I own this animal - I got him from Kevin as a Bengal Enchi Pin, poss het pied - but Kevin told me that he'd prove based on the markers he saw* (which are dots up his side on the belly)* and that non het pieds don't have those dots. It's not typical het pied markers.
> 
> Thanks to Deborah and her fabulous het pied female, we proved him to be 100% het pied - now, is it a pin pied (het bengal), or the first ever enchi pin pied (het bengal), that's the question.
> 
> He is also courting another het pied female and a pied female currently and will also be paired to my lesser female and possibly a lemon pastel this coming season.
> 
> http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...chi-pinstripe/


Um I have a pastel pos het pied with markers like that. Would I be wrong to say that, based on what kevin said, she was indeed het pied? I will be breeding her to my pied boy to try to prove her out this fall!  :Please:

----------


## rabernet

> Um I have a pastel pos het pied with markers like that. Would I be wrong to say that, based on what kevin said, she was indeed het pied? I will be breeding her to my pied boy to try to prove her out this fall!


That was for enchi/pins. I don't think it would translate to pastel. You'd have to see them to understand. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Andybill

> That was for enchi/pins. I don't think it would translate to pastel. You'd have to see them to understand. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Oh ok. I assumed that may be the case after I posted the question but remained hopeful.  :Smile:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Is he out?(I wanna see!) :Taz:

----------


## rabernet

> Is he out?(I wanna see!)


Yeah Deb - are they out yet, are they out yet, are they out yet?????

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (06-17-2012)

----------


## Zombie

> Yeah Deb - are they out yet, are they out yet, are they out yet?????


What they said  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

bumpitty bump

----------

